# [V]erkaufe Palit GeForce GTX 660Ti Jetstream



## svd (27. November 2015)

So, ist verkauft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2015)

Aaaahh! Genau die hatte ich auch, vor meiner jetzigen 970er! Die war echt top. Allerdings hab ich die überhaupt nicht lautstark in Erinnerung behalten...
Wenn man mit AA nicht arg übertreibt kann man damit noch einiges anstellen, sofern es keine ultra-aktuellen Graka-Hammer sind die man damit bis zum Anschlag betreiben will.


----------



## svd (27. November 2015)

Ja, brav ist sie immer noch. Hält sich erstaunlicherweise sehr gut. Bis "Rise of the Tomb Raider" und Pascal wollte ich sie eigentlich noch behalten,
aber naja, manchmal überkommt einen einfach die Upgradelaune. 

Vlt. ist meine ein Montagsmodell, was die Lautstärke betrifft. Weil ich eh gerne lauter spiele oder die Kopfhörer aufhatte, ist es mir,
außer in ruhigen Szenen oder Menüs, wenig aufgefallen. Aber VoIP Freunde haben das sehr wohl mitbekommen, hehe.


----------

